#   !!
!   !    ,   .      ,        .        ,         ,       ((  , .

----------

.       .
         /  / 
     1.10 (      )

http://new.ib.ru/wiki

----------

!      -       ,   ?

----------

> !      -       ,   ?


    ?  - 8.7  --10?

----------

> ?  - 8.7  --10?


10

----------

:Smilie:  


> .       .
>          /  / 
>      1.10 (      )......


  (  )   .    -   -     ..    -

----------

> (  )   .    -   -     ..    -


!

----------

